# Food intolerance & sensitivity novel protein diets



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Good video by Dr. Karen Becker


https://youtu.be/l0-9JxN-gZ4


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Great information - thank you, Joanne, for the link!


----------



## Bluebird (Nov 28, 2017)

I also watched Dr. Karen Becker's video about the best-to-worst foods for dogs. She says the best is raw homemade IF you follow a recipe guaranteed to satisfy all nutritional requirements. Her book is being revised so the Mercola website is not selling it until later this year when the revised version will become available. Has anyone procured her book and tried her suggested recipes for raw homemade dog food?


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:thumbsup: thank you Joanne for sharing!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Bluebird said:


> I also watched Dr. Karen Becker's video about the best-to-worst foods for dogs. She says the best is raw homemade IF you follow a recipe guaranteed to satisfy all nutritional requirements. Her book is being revised so the Mercola website is not selling it until later this year when the revised version will become available. Has anyone procured her book and tried her suggested recipes for raw homemade dog food?


Unfortunately, I can't do raw for my two IBD dogs. I do pre made raw for my non IBD dog. I did buy Monica Segals book and was going to attempt raw feeding again but I just don't have the time needed.
If you are considering raw, I would look into Monica segal k9 kitchen book. Some really good info.


----------

